# Recommendation for chocolatey tasting decaf espresso beans needed



## HappyBunny (Jul 29, 2015)

I can only drink decaf due to health reasons. I own a ECM Heidelberg Barista machine. I am looking for a chocolatey tasting decaf. Not a fruity one. One that is good for espresso alone but also goes well with milk.

I have tried a view roasters but have been disappointed so far. I am new to this forum. I prefer the Swiss water method for caffeine removal.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You have a grinder also?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Rave do a water one, not sure on the taste though, i would aim for south americans.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/chocolate-caramel-nuts/products/sparkling-water-decaf-blend


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee-bean-blends/products/sparkling-water-decaf-blend


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Great minds dave......


----------



## HappyBunny (Jul 29, 2015)

Yes


----------



## HappyBunny (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you so much. I just had a look at the website. Sounds great. Chocolate and hazelnut. Just what I was looking for. I have bookmarked the website and will try that one out next.


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Can I hijack this for a moment and see if there are other more general recommendations for decaf beans? (i.e., not just chocolatey ones) If I could find a nice option I would probably use a decaf as an occasional later afternoon or evening option (or perhaps when I have already had four espressos, want another, but don't want to have heart palpitations)


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Here a link to the coffee compass decaf page.

I've not had theirs (yet) but I have had a load of the same Guatemala El Triangulo from Londinium which has been my goto decaf for about two years now. once my stock runs out I'll be ordering the CC version


----------

